# can Amare hit a respectable jumper?



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

just wondering


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes. He's been working it all summer,and is hitting with consistency from about 15 in, and is even hitting a lot of turn arounds.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> yes. He's been working it all summer,and is hitting with consistency from about 15 in, and is even hitting a lot of turn arounds.


Hahaha is that 15in?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

haha maybe you were joking, but i'm sure he meant 15 ft in .


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Even if it is from 15 inches, you have to start somewhere. I should work on my 15 inch jumper.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I saw him in Portland , for a pre-season game. He has one of the ugliest forms in the NBA. He shoots a lot like......Dale Davis lol


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> I saw him in Portland , for a pre-season game. He has one of the ugliest forms in the NBA. He shoots a lot like......Dale Davis lol


Exactly. I was at one of the games as well and he didn't look good shooting the ball beyond 5 ft.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He must get along well with Shawn.

Form means little if the results are good..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah I think Suns will end up with 2 starters that look like retards while shooting... Amare and Marion..

But as long as it goes in.... I suppose. I'll give Amare more time too, he can still develop a better shooting form... Marion, I dont think he'd improve the appearance of his jumpshot...

But as long as they make it count...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His shooting form looks decent at least. Don't believe the naysayers.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Too me its K-Mart all over again...

A banger with no natural ability to expand beyond a dunkers game. I think even as a vet, his jumper will be shaky at times...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> Too me its K-Mart all over again...
> 
> A banger with no natural ability to expand beyond a dunkers game. I think even as a vet, his jumper will be shaky at times...


Amen to that mellamyne!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

as long as the ball goes in, does it really matter how the form is?


----------

